# Best beans I’ve ever had........so far



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm just enjoying, what are for me, the best beans I've ever had.

Ive just made an espresso 17 in 40 out in 40(ish)seconds and I'm just seriously impressed.

Im hopeless at describing flavours, so all I can say is it's fruity and the sweetest coffee I've ever had.

Just the smell of the ground beans is delightful and I thought I was in for a treat, it might be what people refer to as funky, I don't know.

its a Brasilian Peaberry from Dbarbosa and I got it from Coffeelink

stunning

https://www.dbarbosacoffee.com.br/specialty1


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's that time of year when you start seeing the Brazil's appearing. A good Brazil can be a very sweet , comfort coffee. Need to get looking to see what's about for Brazil's myself


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

I'd like to try them but I can't see them on the Coffee Link website.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

jonners said:


> I'd like to try them but I can't see them on the Coffee Link website.


they might not appear on their website.

they sometimes get a small batch in and it may not be enough to roll it out across the board (I'm surmising)

I go along to their roasters in person and they sometimes offer me some of their small batch coffees.

might be worth actually phoning them and seeing if they will send out a bag to you, they had a pallet load of these beans when I was in there on the 8th of this month


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> It's that time of year when you start seeing the Brazil's appearing. A good Brazil can be a very sweet , comfort coffee. Need to get looking to see what's about for Brazil's myself


North Star's one was delicious in espresso, even though I don't find myself liking such tasting notes.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> It's that time of year when you start seeing the Brazil's appearing. A good Brazil can be a very sweet , comfort coffee. Need to get looking to see what's about for Brazil's myself


Square Mile have just got a few in


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jon_Foster said:


> Square Mile have just got a few in


Espresso wise was looking for a non natural


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Espresso wise was looking for a non natural


Aah cool, was gonna say Crankhouse have got one as well but think that's a natural too... Let me know when you find something, had a lovely one from Notes last year


----------



## Coffeelink (Feb 20, 2019)

Thank you so much for sharing this. We really appreciate your feedback. This particular harvest is far better than last year's Peaberry. Funky sounds very good to us as a description for this coffee. I totally agree with you on the Fruitiness and Sweetness of this Peaberry. Enjoy your weekend.

On a separate note, could you please change the domain under currently drinking to https://coffeelink.com/ because your still has our old domain name.

Thank you for your support.

Kind regards,

Azzouz


----------



## Coffeelink (Feb 20, 2019)

Thank you for your interest. We still sacks in stock.Please call us on 01473740189 or email us on [email protected]

Kind regards,

Azzouz


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

I have just bought some of this - it really is outstanding. Similar to cherry cherry by Coffee compass but not quite as sweet. Took a few shots to dial in and needs quite a coarse grind but de lush!

I have walked past coffee link at Ipswich station for years but didn't realise they supplied and roasted beans - in fact I had a really disappointing coffee in there once and have never been back! I'll be going back much more now!!!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Geezercdg said:


> I have just bought some of this - it really is outstanding. Similar to cherry cherry by Coffee compass but not quite as sweet. Took a few shots to dial in and needs quite a coarse grind but de lush!
> 
> I have walked past coffee link at Ipswich station for years but didn't realise they supplied and roasted beans - in fact I had a really disappointing coffee in there once and have never been back! I'll be going back much more now!!!


hey there,

im glad you like it too.

ill be running out of them soon so will be getting another kilo of them.

i go along to their roasters myself as it's only about a mile away from me in Ipswich, it's well worth going along there if you get the chance.


----------



## Simon Pearson (Oct 19, 2018)

Had a look at Coffeelink following your recommendation and ordered a boxful for evaluation purposes.

I'm particularly fond of Ethiopian Yirgacheffe's as they seem to go well with milk especially single origin variants, so grabbed five different ones including a dry processed Burundi Sivca Ngozi along with some Tanzanian Blue Mountain and a very nice Peru 121. The Peru was first up and is going down a treat, couldn't resist trying their standard Yirgacheffe which is lovely easy drinking all day coffee, nutmeg type spicey, citrusy and slightly honey sweet and available by the kilo at £15.95


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Simon Pearson said:


> Had a look at Coffeelink following your recommendation and ordered a boxful for evaluation purposes.
> 
> I'm particularly fond of Ethiopian Yirgacheffe's as they seem to go well with milk especially single origin variants, so grabbed five different ones including a dry processed Burundi Sivca Ngozi along with some Tanzanian Blue Mountain and a very nice Peru 121. The Peru was first up and is going down a treat, couldn't resist trying their standard Yirgacheffe which is lovely easy drinking all day coffee, nutmeg type spicey, citrusy and slightly honey sweet and available by the kilo at £15.95
> View attachment 39677


im well into a kilo bag of the Guji right now,, and it's a real delight.

ive cut down the amount of milk I'm putting in compared to usual and it's really shining through.

id be interested to hear what you think of the different beans as you get to try them


----------



## Simon Pearson (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm tempted to open the Guji now lol, as other comments took a while to dial in and seems to need a coarser grind to get the best shot, I generally use darker roasted coffees but wonder if sometimes this actually masks the true flavours?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Simon Pearson said:


> I'm tempted to open the Guji now lol, as other comments took a while to dial in and seems to need a coarser grind to get the best shot, I generally use darker roasted coffees but wonder if sometimes this actually masks the true flavours?


i used to like a dark roast (or thought I did ?) but I graduated towards a medium roast and progressed towards a lighter roast. Then after being on a lighter roast for long months I decided to get a dark roast (good beans, just a dark roast) and I found it boarderline hideous.

i think I may be missing out on some of the flavours though by always making my coffee as espresso based,,, I really must get some kind of filter machine at some stage.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

I might get slated for being a loony lefty or something with this but: I really don't like the art on the bags of Coffeelink. It feels like weird exotification of different cultures, and to boot it's pretty much always a silhouette of a woman. If it was a more 'normal' picture like a silhouette of a normal person (male or female) picking coffee or something, that'd be fine with me. As it is, it feels like sexualising and exotifying women of other cultures and I'm pretty uncomfortable with it.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

HBLP said:


> I might get slated for being a loony lefty or something with this but: I really don't like the art on the bags of Coffeelink. It feels like weird exotification of different cultures, and to boot it's pretty much always a silhouette of a woman. If it was a more 'normal' picture like a silhouette of a normal person (male or female) picking coffee or something, that'd be fine with me. As it is, it feels like sexualising and exotifying women of other cultures and I'm pretty uncomfortable with it.


i get mine in plain brown bags fwiw


----------



## Simon Pearson (Oct 19, 2018)

Looks like you'll have to ask for the fancy bags depicting tribal women carrying clay pots next time! You need to order some grade one lol.








Nearly choked on my Flat White when I saw comment on the bags this morning, had to check the Calender to make sure it wasn't April 1st!

ive asked five different ladies today if they would be offended or refuse to buy coffee due to this packaging-met with much laughter and derision. The consensus of opinion is that surely the depiction is of tribal women carrying water?

ive even been given a couple of alternative pics, what do you think?


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

I get that most people here are an older crowd, and often find 'progressiveness' of people of my generation ridiculous or 'PC gone mad' or whatever the phrase might be these days - but in the end this becomes more of a sexist issue when combined with the clear racial/colonialist issue. Assuming you're white, and the ladies you asked are white western women, maybe you don't see it so much. But having the poster for 'ethiopian' coffee be a stereotype of a woman holding a clay pot (which is hardly the average ethiopian woman) with extra large breasts and a tiny waste to boot, is frankly a bit off. Why is it that all the different images are women?

Imagine if coffee was grown in England, and they were drawing up art for it. What could you even imagine? Well nothing because there's no 'stereotype' of what you'd draw because English women are (generally) not fetishised in the same way as foreign women of colour are.

I realise I'm probably having this conversation in the wrong place; but part of specialty coffee is the recognition and respect for the source countries. Summing them up by some stereotypical 'sexy Ethiopian woman' or whatever does not show that respect, in my opinion.

Like I said, things might be viewed different by the average older population here (I'm in my early twenties), but as a person of colour myself who is politically active in these sorts of issues - I know lots of people (including immigrants from Africa to Europe) who definitely would find this inappropriate. I don't think Coffeelink do it with the intention of the problem I believe it has, but rather it's something that hasn't been looked at critically.


----------



## alexnd (May 8, 2018)

How about we leave the politics out of a coffee forum?



PPapa said:


> North Star's one was delicious in espresso, even though I don't find myself liking such tasting notes.


Is this the Fazenda Rainha Da Paz?


----------



## aoxomoxoa (May 2, 2017)

HBLP said:


> I get that most people here are an older crowd, and often find 'progressiveness' of people of my generation ridiculous or 'PC gone mad' or whatever the phrase might be these days - but in the end this becomes more of a sexist issue when combined with the clear racial/colonialist issue. Assuming you're white, and the ladies you asked are white western women, maybe you don't see it so much. But having the poster for 'ethiopian' coffee be a stereotype of a woman holding a clay pot (which is hardly the average ethiopian woman) with extra large breasts and a tiny waste to boot, is frankly a bit off. Why is it that all the different images are women?
> 
> Imagine if coffee was grown in England, and they were drawing up art for it. What could you even imagine? Well nothing because there's no 'stereotype' of what you'd draw because English women are (generally) not fetishised in the same way as foreign women of colour are.
> 
> ...


I'm in my mid-60s and agree with you 100%. Well said.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

alexnd said:


> How about we leave the politics out of a coffee forum?
> 
> Is this the Fazenda Rainha Da Paz?


Yeah that sounds like it. My bad for not including it in the post.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

I found out about CoffeeLink as well recently, and must say that some of their stuff is amazing. Recently polished off a bag of their Brazilian Serra Negra and it was really good. Great with milk but could also hold its own as an espresso. Cost was very reasonable as well. Figured I'd try a Brazilian given the time of the year. I now have a bag of the Yirgacheffe to tuck into. Will be excited to try it with milk.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

HBLP said:


> I get that most people here are an older crowd, and often find 'progressiveness' of people of my generation ridiculous or 'PC gone mad' or whatever the phrase might be these days - but in the end this becomes more of a sexist issue when combined with the clear racial/colonialist issue. Assuming you're white, and the ladies you asked are white western women, maybe you don't see it so much. But having the poster for 'ethiopian' coffee be a stereotype of a woman holding a clay pot (which is hardly the average ethiopian woman) with extra large breasts and a tiny waste to boot, is frankly a bit off. Why is it that all the different images are women?
> 
> Imagine if coffee was grown in England, and they were drawing up art for it. What could you even imagine? Well nothing because there's no 'stereotype' of what you'd draw because English women are (generally) not fetishised in the same way as foreign women of colour are.
> 
> ...





alexnd said:


> How about we leave the politics out of a coffee forum?


Not sure this is the answer. Though I also think it would be worthwhile raising it directly with them. They're a family run business - I think I remember reading that on their site the other day - and might welcome this feedback?


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

HBLP said:


> I might get slated for being a loony lefty or something with this but: I really don't like the art on the bags of Coffeelink. It feels like weird exotification of different cultures, and to boot it's pretty much always a silhouette of a woman. If it was a more 'normal' picture like a silhouette of a normal person (male or female) picking coffee or something, that'd be fine with me. As it is, it feels like sexualising and exotifying women of other cultures and I'm pretty uncomfortable with it.


I agree, and you're right that it's the exaggerated breasts and waist that are the problem, it's an unpleasant, outdated caricature, nothing else. If people don't have an issue with it, it's possible (likely?) that they've been exposed to the over sexualisation of women for so long they don't notice it anymore.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

jlarkin said:


> Not sure this is the answer. Though I also think it would be worthwhile raising it directly with them. They're a family run business - I think I remember reading that on their site the other day - and might welcome this feedback?


I don't think I need to say more than I have on it - though I agree I don't think 'leave politics out' is the answer - coffee is inherently political as is any trade that relies mostly on less developed, often previously colonised countries









I will absolutely send them a message about it







Thanks for the suggestion and support


----------



## Coffeelink (Feb 20, 2019)

Greetings coffee lovers!

Firstly, a big thank you to all who buy our coffee and support us. It really means a lot. You support so many people in the long chain of the coffee journey.

We are a family business and a good example of how coffee does great things in binding us all together. We love our coffees and our women. The idea of the silhouettes on the bags was my wife's. I think it's a great and decent way to celebrate women. We never thought that the elegant silhouettes on our coffee bags will be viewed as enslaving or sexualising women. On the contrary, we always saw them as a way of celebrating women's contributions to our coffees and saying thank you. They are free working and dancing women. It really has nothing to do colonisation, although I can understand your comments and feelings.

Ethiopia has never been colonised anyway. Ethiopia is so diverse and beautiful as a country, it will leave you in awe when you consider the number of ethnicities, dress code or lack of, make up, wildlife and languages.

I have been to Ethiopia and have seen the many beautiful people,mainly women, who sort, wash, carry and bag the coffee cherries we take for granted. It was humbling being with them and seeing what they do for very little. We buy our coffee direct from Ethiopian farmers paying them above market prices. We support many 121 projects from different parts of the world. We look for and support women coffee projects because we know how vulnerable women can be in some producing countries. One of the reason I joined this forum was to interact with similar minded people who appreciate quality coffee and the love of coffee and be part of a community that drives the standards of coffee in general. This post is just to explain a few points rather to pick an argument with anyone and we sincerely believe no one should be offended.

kinesdt regards,

Azzouz


----------

